# Thanks Gary K, Jamie & R2 Thread!



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I thought I would go ahead and start this. We have a dozen or so threads already on the 1/350 TOS Enterprise. In almost every thread we have people thanking Gary, R2, Jamie, etc. Here you can put all your thanks in one thread for them. I'll start-

This has been a much anticipated model for years. Lot of ups and downs, but it is finally here thanks to those above and all the others involved with bringing this kit to us modelers. Some of those have been waiting decades for this to be released by someone. *So thanks for all you hard work, the updates to your supporters, putting up with some overly passionate modelers, and bringing this kit out to fullful the dreams of many, many fans.*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Jamie and associates, you guys did a great job on giving us a scaled and accurate TOS Entearprise........... a sincere thanx ! *


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ditto all the praise!

But I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the number of 1/350 TOS Enterprise threads to shrink.

I won't be getting a kit for awhile. But I expect to see everybody who is building one to have a thread with plenty of pics.

Which I'm looking forward to.

As you and others have said, this is a kit that a lot of people have waited a long time for, and everyone's build is likewise going to be special to them.

I hope to see tons more threads as people share their experiences with this kit.

Plus looking forward to some aftermarket pieces that might make it easier to do some FJ style ships via kitbashing.

It's going to be fun!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! Not just for the great kit but for the chance to see it's devlopment live through the 1701 Club. You've produced a kit many of us have been waiting decades for, made it accurate, sturdy and easy to build. You not only prduced the kit but enough accessories that the modeler has the options to make it as simple or complex as they want. You put a lot of work into this, you did it right and your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think the biggest acheivement was putting up with us back seat know-it-all's and still producing a kit!

I kid, I kid...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Jamie, Gary, everyone at R2,
You guys set out to make the definitive _Enterprise_ model kit and you have succeeded in just about every way possible. I have been cutting parts from sprues and test fitting pieces for the last couple of days and my admiration for what you've produced only grows each day. This is an astounding kit and you both should be very proud of what you've accomplished. 
Thank you for not compromising and delivering such a quality product. I'm sure it wasn't an easy task!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

You guys are great and did a fantastic job. Thanks for your dedication to getting everything right and making the dreams of a truly accurate and BIG Enterprise model a reality!! Your legacy is secured! 

Also thanks for giving us the insight into the development process. It made the process so fun to follow along with. Kudos!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Couldnt have said it better myself. Jamie , Gary , and everyone involved with this; thanks for putting up with all of us during the last few years, especially the past several months. You guys are true professionals, and are to be commended for all that you have done for us. NOW PLEASE GIVE ME MY ACCESSORY KIT; I CANT DO ANYTHING ELSE WITHOUT IT!! Oops did I say that out loud, oh well. :drunk: Great job guys, and when the light kit finally does arrive, I hope we all can do you proud with our builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. And it's fantastic I also wish to thank all involved and can hardly Wait for the accessories . Cheers and happy holidays:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dittos the compliments above! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I certainly hope this one is a money-maker!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I too will be geting me one when I can, not exactly sure when though.
And I also would like to say thanks to those who made this kit possible!!!
Hip,hip, hooray!!!!!!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

A big THANK YOU to Gary, Jamie, and everyone else involved in this project. This is my dream kit since I was very young. It am so thankful this was produced and hope it makes Round 2 lots of money.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Highest of Honors and Accolades,...Truly Gentlemen All !*

Psst !........I know better, I'm just not naming names ! LOL !


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I also wish to thank all involved. It's an extremely well engineered kit (if not the best I have seen) and it is obvious that a lot of thought went into the kit. I was one of the detractors when the kit looked like it wasnt going to happen after all the numerous early announcements and re announcements. Now its here and all I can say is it was worth the wait. As I promised back then I bought 3. GREAT JOB GUYS! FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT PURCHASED THIS KIT YET, DONT PASS IT UP You wont be sorry. Sure it's a little pricey but you get every pennies worth in this kit. If you feel guilty spending the money on the kit, the guilt will pass and turn into "I'm glad I got it" immediately after you recieve it and get to see it in person.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I only have one thing to say:


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

As I told Gary, the teeny Galileo is almost worth the price of the kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't built an Enterprise kit since the 1970's. But this one is on my "to-get" list. I told my wife it'd make a great Christmas gift. And I gave her the link to CultTVman. 

Thanks, Round 2 for a dream come true!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

jbond said:


> As I told Gary, the teeny Galileo is almost worth the price of the kit.


Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!

Gary


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!
> 
> Gary


Bring it on! (I ought to be finished my 1:350 Big E by then. I hope...)


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Domo arigato Mr. Hood and Mr. Kerr and all involved at Round 2! 40 years and well worth the wait! :wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks to everybody for the kind words. If this doesn't give me a swelled head, then nothing will! I must admit I had an ulterior motive in designing this kit. Like you, I've always wanted a big, accurate model of the Enterprise, so I basically designed the model for myself. Being a devious fellow, I tricked Jamie & Round 2 into producing the kit - and I even got paid for it. Don't let Jamie know that I would have paid R2 to work on the project. 

Gary


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, since I suspect you've already cashed the check, it's too late for Jamie to do anything about it, so.... :devil:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Captain April said:


> Well, since I suspect you've already cashed the check, it's too late for Jamie to do anything about it, so.... :devil:


You're darned tootin' I cashed that check! Now I can afford to winter in the South of France. 

Gary


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Gary,

I hope that you will get some free time between designing kits to actually build one of these beauties yourself - and that you will share your building experience with us. 

You've given us all a great gift, and we deeply appreciate the lengths that you, Petri, Jamie, and the fine folks at Round 2 have gone to, to see it through.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Thanks to everybody for the kind words. If this doesn't give me a swelled head, then nothing will! I must admit I had an ulterior motive in designing this kit. Like you, I've always wanted a big, accurate model of the Enterprise, so I basically designed the model for myself. Being a devious fellow, I tricked Jamie & Round 2 into producing the kit - and I even got paid for it. Don't let Jamie know that I would have paid R2 to work on the project.
> 
> Gary


Your secret is safe, nobody reads these things. 

I'll add my kudos even though I don't have one yet. Call it on general principles, for the passion and the obsessiveness.

But now the really weird question. Now that all this work is done, now that all that data is in re-scalable digital format...

How about a brand spanking new tool 'AMT scale' Enterprise? For those that find the 1/1000th kit just not satisfying and the 1/350th too big for space available? Something to make Revell Germany weep bitter tears of shame for the muffed chance that they produced?

Hey, R2 produced both the original Aurora Batmobile and an improved 'car scale' (and more accurate) version, they made the giant C-57D and the forthcoming 1/144 scale version, so, not impossible! Wildly illogical no doubt but not impossible.

What was both illogical and impossible has already happened with the 1/350th TOS Enterprise, so I figure anything is possible.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

This is THE kit I have always wanted since early childhood (40+ years). This is THE kit that has brought me back into modelling from a very long hiatus. This is THE kit that literally made me giddy and childlike again. So yes, a huge THANK YOU to all those involved for bringing to market THE ENTERPRISE!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> You're darned tootin' I cashed that check! Now I can afford to winter in the South of France.
> 
> Gary


Sigh . . .

I've always wanted to be one of those people wealthy enough to use seasons like winter and summer as a verb.

Maybe someday . . .


BTWay, in the meantime let me say you deserve every bit of the accolades as well as the check!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Gary K said:


> You're darned tootin' I cashed that check! Now I can afford to winter in the South of France.
> 
> Gary


France, Illinois??


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Your secret is safe, nobody reads these things.
> 
> I'll add my kudos even though I don't have one yet. Call it on general principles, for the passion and the obsessiveness.
> 
> ...


Yes I can see a new tool, scaled down 18" TOS Enterprise at some point.....:wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!
> 
> Gary


I know you are joking, but there's not much chance a slightly sub-12" 1/32nd Galileo might be upgraded to a slightly sub-16" 1/24th Galileo is there?

It would perfectly match R2's 1/24th scale Scorpion!!!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Steve H said:


> How about a brand spanking new tool 'AMT scale' Enterprise? For those that find the 1/1000th kit just not satisfying and the 1/350th too big for space available? Something to make Revell Germany weep bitter tears of shame for the muffed chance that they produced?


This is more of a question for Jamie, but a standard scale like 1:700 would give you a 16.23" model.

Gary


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!


1/6 scale?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!





SteveR said:


> 1/6 scale?


With optional go-cart engine?:tongue:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I know you are joking, but there's not much chance a slightly sub-12" 1/32nd Galileo might be upgraded to a slightly sub-16" 1/24th Galileo is there?
> 
> It would perfectly match R2's 1/24th scale Scorpion!!!


I meant "giant", compared to the AMT kit. Also, an 11-12" shuttle would be nothing to sneeze at since it would be relatively wide.

It'll never happen, but I think a 1/24 scale Galileo is an excellent idea. The bigger the better!

Gary


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> I meant "giant", compared to the AMT kit. Also, an 11-12" shuttle would be nothing to sneeze at since it would be relatively wide.
> 
> It'll never happen, but I think a 1/24 scale Galileo is an excellent idea. The bigger the better!
> 
> Gary


I doubted a 1/24th would be likely. They can't break the bank and go out on a limb on every tooling.

As long as they let you do the kind of job I'm sure you want to do on this kit I'll be happy with 1/32nd scale!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary K said:


> This is more of a question for Jamie, but a standard scale like 1:700 would give you a 16.23" model.
> 
> Gary


Well, I would take a 1/700th scale Enterprise. That would fit my 'Aurora vs. PL Batmobile' scenario, wouldn't it?  (altho reversed. Is this too complex a thought to follow?  )

Still, there's something comfortable about the size of the AMT kit. Maybe it's just nostalgia and that won't matter squat to the marketplace of today.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Well, I would take a 1/700th scale Enterprise. That would fit my 'Aurora vs. PL Batmobile' scenario, wouldn't it?  (altho reversed. Is this too complex a thought to follow?  )
> 
> Still, there's something comfortable about the size of the AMT kit. Maybe it's just nostalgia and that won't matter squat to the marketplace of today.


IMHOpinion nostalgia is the marketplace of today. As much as I wish it were not so there aren't too many 8-10 year olds looking to buying these anymore.

When we were kids we loved building models to spark our imagination.

Now we tend to do it out of nostalgia.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I haven't received my kit yet - it's on the way - but yes, I'd like to thank Jamie, Gary and everyone else at R2 who have brought us this kit. I know it's only a model kit, but for many of us, it puts in touch with a part of our past (and a fondly imagined future) like nothing else can! The fact that so much care went into is much appreciated!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So I wonder what crazy S.O.B is going to take one of these kits and convert it to submersible 'flight', like I've seen with the Refit Enterprise? 

HA! I bet THAT wasn't figured into the tool cutting design stage!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> Gary,
> 
> I hope that you will get some free time between designing kits to actually build one of these beauties yourself - and that you will share your building experience with us.
> 
> You've given us all a great gift, and we deeply appreciate the lengths that you, Petri, Jamie, and the fine folks at Round 2 have gone to, to see it through.


What - ME build a kit??  The last thing I acually built was the pattern for the bow of Moebius' 8-window Seaview. I'd love to build some kits, but there's way too much on my plate right now - mock-ups & test shots of the Moebius B-9 and Mk 1 Viper, drawing plans for the Galileo, and personal responsibilities that require a huge chunk of my time. I used to have plenty of time for fun stuff, like turning a sheet of Plexiglas and a couple of AMT Enterprise nacelles into the shuttlecraft below, but that was nearly 40 years ago. Where has the time gone?

Gary


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gary K said:


> What - ME build a kit??  The last thing I acually built was the pattern for the bow of Moebius' 8-window Seaview. I'd love to build some kits, but there's way too much on my plate right now - mock-ups & test shots of the Moebius B-9 and Mk 1 Viper, drawing plans for the Galileo, and personal responsibilities that require a huge chunk of my time. I used to have plenty of time for fun stuff, like turning a sheet of Plexiglas and a couple of AMT Enterprise nacelles into the shuttlecraft below, but that was nearly 40 years ago. Where has the time gone?
> 
> Gary


Puuuuuurty!!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG Galileo!
> 
> Gary


Oh, I can hardly wait. :thumbsup:

And my thanks for the BIG _E_ as well.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just wanted to add my voice to the rising chorus of sweet "thank you" music devoted to anyone and everyone that had anything to do with bringing this kit to realization, especially Gary, Petri, and Jamie. 

I'm sure that I don't have to tell you just HOW MANY thrilled fans you've brought an early Christmas to, especially me. There's a reason that this kit has been called a "Grail" kit, and you've brought smiles to faces and placed songs in hearts all over the World with this. A deep, sincere "Thank you" for all you've contributed to this, and another one to "Round2" for going through with it. May all your future worlds be "strange and new".


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't post here very often, but I want to also cast my deepest gratitude to these gentlemen who have worked so diligently to produce the kits we could only dream about years ago. I especially appreciate all the hard work Gary has done for both Polar Lights and Moebius. No matter if its a Irwin Allen related subject (my personal favorites) or Star Trek. Whenever I hear of a kit that is being developed and to find out that Gary Kerr is involved, I sincerely breath a sigh of relief in the knowledge that it will be done right!
Phil Lublin


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll add my thanks. Great job, guys! I will also thank Round 2 by purchasing at least a couple more kits. (I have 5 1:350 refits, probably end up with that many original 1701s, too.) Maybe get around to building some of them, too.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Your secret is safe, nobody reads these things.
> 
> I'll add my kudos even though I don't have one yet. Call it on general principles, for the passion and the obsessiveness.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have the kit in 1/700 scale, which is the other popular ship scale.
Then you could have the WWII Enterprise, CVN-65 Enterprise (which I'm going to go see in a couple of days.....yay!) And the TOS.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Gary K said:


> This is more of a question for Jamie, but a standard scale like 1:700 would give you a 16.23" model.
> 
> Gary


Gary, there are enough people looking for it in 1/700, I wonder if that isn't a good proposal.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Gary K said:


> What - ME build a kit??  The last thing I acually built was the pattern for the bow of Moebius' 8-window Seaview. I'd love to build some kits, but there's way too much on my plate right now - mock-ups & test shots of the Moebius B-9 and Mk 1 Viper, drawing plans for the Galileo, and personal responsibilities that require a huge chunk of my time. I used to have plenty of time for fun stuff, like turning a sheet of Plexiglas and a couple of AMT Enterprise nacelles into the shuttlecraft below, but that was nearly 40 years ago. Where has the time gone?
> 
> Gary


First reaction: Not too shabby.

Second reaction: Aren't those the ultra-rare amber domes on those nacelles? *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH!!!!*


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Gary K said:


> You're darned tootin' I cashed that check! Now I can afford to winter in the South of France.
> 
> Gary


Part 5 of Sci Fi and Fantasy Models series on the 1/350 TOS Enterprise will be Gary's article on how he spent the cheque for Part 1 of the article.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> Gary, there are enough people looking for it in 1/700, I wonder if that isn't a good proposal.


I'll second that!

I've always wanted a 'waterline' scale assortment of starships.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

(steps out. waves hat. steps back in.)

Thanks for all of the kind words. They really mean a lot.
-Jamie

P.S. Don't forget Jim and Mike and all of the other guys mentioned on the instruction sheet. The kit wouldn't have been as great without all of them.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I'll second that!
> 
> I've always wanted a 'waterline' scale assortment of starships.


1/700th scale does appeal to me. I have visions of throwing together a '60s style* 'space dock' using bits of waterline ship kit accessories.

*(60's style with a Gerry Anderson influence, obviously.  )


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm glad Jamie and Gary popped into this thread. I was hoping that they would see it. And yes, thanks to everyone involved with this kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course the BEST thanks is to buy so many of the kits they have to do another run and KEEP buying them. 

Come on, who's going to build the FJ Tech Manual complete set of ship classes? A 1/350th Dreadnaught would be kinda awesome.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

My hat is off to Jamie, Gary, James, and everyone else involved.
My favorite kit up to now was the 1/1000 E but this kit just might take the cake!!!!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks all you guys for the amazing model. I'm doing my best to get everyone I know to buy one so you guys can Winter and Summer wherever you like. 

Tib


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

So happy that I just bought another premier kit and will likely by at least one more standard. Really a fantastic kit guys!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'd just like to add my sincere appreciation and deep thanks to Jamie, Gary, Mike, and everyone involved in bringing this kit to fulfillment. Its still quite amazing that this has happened after so very long.

To get back into the swing of building (its been at least 5 years since I finished my last kit) I pulled out the AMT 1701 reissue I bought a couple of years ago and am building that first. The 1/350 scale Enterprise is sitting in front of me on the table as inspiration and I'm having so much fun with it.

Thanks for bringing the joy and excitement I used to feel back to modeling. This thing is amazing!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just one more quick story to tell you guys. When I told my wife I'd purchased one of these (the regular kit) at the pre-order price - a kit of the TOS Enterprise that people have been waiting 40 years for, she was cool with it! That's really saying something! Of course, I also highlighted what I saved by pre-ordering, but at least she didn't complain a bit. And to her the idea of spending $100 on a kit is a bit over the top. But because it was the Enterprise, it gets a pass!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont forget Mr. X , who made some significant contributions to make this an even better kit for modelers!:wave:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Jamie, Gary, everyone at R2 :thumbsup: Thank You. Please continue with other ships in this scale.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

A very big thank you to everyone involved! I haven't built a model in over two years but just the announcement of this kit actually got me modelling again. I refurbished 3 old kits last month and built one new model as well. I've been working on my premire edition as the ISS Enterprise from "Mirror Mirror" and hope to have it finished this week. (Decals will have to wait until they become available) I've already bought a standard kit to make a lighted production version. I've having fun again! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

To everyone at Round 2, THANK YOU!
UPS just delivered my premier kit. I had serous thoughts if it was #1 or #1701 to hold on to it and resell later. 
On opening it to find out the certificate number, I realized “Hell no" I’m not selling this beauty.
This absolutely one of the coolest models I have ever seen! Now the only problem (extra parts included) is what version of the Enterprise to build!
I feel like I’m 14 again.
Oh yes, the certificate is #1230.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't got the big E yet (probably be a while before I get it) but I'd like to say a big thank you too.

From what I've seen it looks superb and everyone involved should feel very pleased with themselves. I hope the sales match it's quality. 

Now all we need is a 1/350th K'Tinga to match the Enterprise A (sorry couldn't help myself there).


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Wait'll you see the BIG* Galileo*!
> 
> Gary


Literally, my very FIRST kit. Age 8 or so? Wow. Another piece of heaven coming my way!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I can't say any more than everyone else has said. But, I do want to thank the whole team for bringing this childhood dream to fruition. I've wanted to build a model of the Enterprise in a large scale ever since I bought the Franz Joseph plans back in '78.

THANKS!! YOU GUYS TOTALLY ROCK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

My first model kit was a long box AMT USS Enterprise that I received as Christmas present from my parents (well actually I thought Santa of course and boy did he really rule in my book that year!). I loved the kit so much that for every family photo I proudly held that kit above my head (yeah, I was a goofy kid). 

With my 350 kit, I am all excited to have a new USS Enterprise model again. I have not had any photos taken with me holding it above my head (it still could happen), but the excitement is the same. Thank you to all who made this kit reality.

Please keep the large scale kits coming.  Big kids need big toys! I would like to second Sungod's request for a 1/350 scale K'Tinga. I would love to join the 1/350 K'Tinga club:thumbsup:.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sparky said:


> My first model kit was a long box AMT USS Enterprise that I received as Christmas present from my parents (well actually I thought Santa of course and boy did he really rule in my book that year!). I loved the kit so much that for every family photo I proudly held that kit above my head (yeah, I was a goofy kid).
> 
> With my 350 kit, I am all excited to have a new USS Enterprise model again. I have not had any photos taken with me holding it above my head (it still could happen), but the excitement is the same. Thank you to all who made this kit reality.
> 
> Please keep the large scale kits coming. Big kids need big toys! I would like to second Sungod's request for a 1/350 scale K'Tinga. I would love to join the 1/350 K'Tinga club:thumbsup:.


That's a great story!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> I'd love to have the kit in 1/700 scale, which is the other popular ship scale.
> Then you could have the WWII Enterprise, CVN-65 Enterprise (which I'm going to go see in a couple of days.....yay!) And the TOS.


If you're talking about the Revell of Germany CVN-65 it's a scale of 1/720 rather than 1/700 according to what's printed on the box.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sparky said:


> My first model kit was a long box AMT USS Enterprise that I received as Christmas present from my parents (well actually I thought Santa of course and boy did he really rule in my book that year!). I loved the kit so much that for every family photo I proudly held that kit above my head (yeah, I was a goofy kid).
> 
> With my 350 kit, I am all excited to have a new USS Enterprise model again. I have not had any photos taken with me holding it above my head (it still could happen), but the excitement is the same. Thank you to all who made this kit reality.
> 
> Please keep the large scale kits coming. Big kids need big toys! I would like to second Sungod's request for a 1/350 scale K'Tinga. I would love to join the 1/350 K'Tinga club:thumbsup:.




K'Tinga Club's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

all of the shirts could be green

that would be sweet


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

A heart felt thanks to the guys at Round 2 who made my dreams come true. its been a tough 2 years but this simple model of the big E has made things a little brighter in my life, Thanks once again everyone.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Just got my Premiere edition #1516 and loving it! Thanks so much to everyone who worked so hard to get this kit out. I've been waiting for this for 35 yrs and I'm not disappointed!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I got my kit yesterday. Now I can really post in my own thread, Holy smakers! I love this kit! The enginering alone is just freaking awesome. The size, the weight, the detail, and yes, *love* the grid lines!

Thanks Gary, Jamie, and everyone else involved with this kit. You all did a fantastic job. It will be awhile before I actually build it, but I am so glad it's finally in our hands. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Got my kit today and it was PERFECT! All I kept saying was "This thing is HUUUUUGE!". 
This will be my biggest model build EVER! 
What a joy to work on something in this scale; and on this subject in particular. 

Thanks Gary, Jamie, and everyone else who contributed to this awesome modeling achievement! 
Dare I say it's the modeling "EVENT" of the year?

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> K'Tinga Club's got a nice ring to it.


I emailed Jamie about the possibility of a 1/350th D-7 or K'Tinga.

He said they aren't planning on considering a new 1/350th release unless the TOS E does really well.

So vote with your wallets and stock up early on these guys!


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

just a totally amazing and once in a lifetime kind of kit...many thanks

mmmm, may do my second one as the iss enterprise


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, thanks for seeing this through, guys, and for continuing to be accessible to us after the release. :thumbsup:


----------



## santee (Nov 15, 2012)

Did you guys see how polished the window parts are?  You can really see it on the black version. Imagine what it takes to polish the negative cavities of the molds to achieve a gloss part like the windows, those cavities are deep and in some areas small! The domes surfaces are flawless.

I've dry fit my model and it goes together very well, together on the stand without glue only rubber bands. Some parts have a very nice snug fit, the tolerances achieved are perfect.

From what I've read the factory (don't know who) was responsible for the mold design work. Hats off to that crew as well!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I appreciate the efforts of everyone involved in making this kit a reality.

Awesome! :thumbsup:




...now bring on the 1/32 shuttlecraft.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^
Ditto what the smart guy above said!!!!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I got my kit not long ago, and it could not be better to me. In fact, I'm scare to death of messing it up and not doing it justice!


----------

